# Cube Warranty Process



## Chris1983 (20 Jan 2014)

Hello fellow cyclists

I took my 2013 Cube Agree GTC Race to my LBS this evening as I spotted what looked like the start of a crack on the seat tube. That has been confirmed by my LBS and they told me not ride the bike any more and asked me to leave it with them Not what I expected after 5 months and just 318miles 

Tomorrow they are going to start a warranty claim! The only problem is the guy at my LBS said that historically Cube have been very slow at dealing with warranty claims But they are apparently addressing this internally.

Has anyone else had any experience with Cube warranty process, either recently or historically? I'm now a bit worried im going to be bikeless for weeks and weeks 

The more worrying thing is that the guy said that mine is the second 2013 Agree GTC Race with a cracked seat tube they have had back in the past couple of days


----------



## midliferider (20 Jan 2014)

Watching the thread with interest as I bought the same model just a couple of months ago.
Where did you but it from? From your LBS?


----------



## Chris1983 (20 Jan 2014)

Yes brought it from the same LBS that is handling the warranty for me.

Until now its been a great bike and im a big Cube fan so hopefully they will sort it out swiftly.

I will be sure to keep everyone up to date with progess...Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures of the crack but it was verticlly along the seat tube, about 1 inch long.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Jan 2014)

I know someone (_not well_) who races a 2013 Cube Agree GTC and had a cracked seat tube being handled by warranty, he's been racing his commuter Boardman for the last couple of months. Not sure whats going on in his situation I will ask him at the weekend if I see him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jan 2014)

My old Scott bike developed a crack on the seat tube but that was after 12 years and 20 odd thousand miles. If it's any comfort the crack hasn't grown in the last 3 years so yours might not.


----------



## boydj (21 Jan 2014)

Technically, if the LBS supplied the bike, then they are responsible for supplying a replacement. They should not be involving you in their dispute with the manufacturer. Having had 5 months use I would cut them a bit of slack, but I would only give them a couple of weeks to provide an alternative solution - which might be a new bike from a different manufacturer.


----------



## Chris1983 (21 Jan 2014)

Its not had a hard 5 months though, the tyres still have the bead from the mould 
I should find out this week whats going to happen...i could push for a cash refund but i really like the bike and would be happy for new frame.

also i brought the bike at a reduced price as the shop were taking delivery of their 2014 stock so i would have to put and extra £350 on top of a full refund to get equal spec...its a tough one and if it had been spring or summer when it will get ridden every day to work and would haved pushed to try and get a replacement bike there and then, the bike saves me a lot of money in transport fees in the summer months but I dont plan on riding it for a few weeks so im prepared to be a bit patient

will keep everyone updated with the progress


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Jan 2014)

Hope you get it sorted. If you get a new frame I would ask about warrenty as cube only give two years warrenty from the date of purchase of the bike..... If they swap the frame, the purchase date does not change. I would want two years warrenty on the new frame in writing after this experience.

Can't see why all bike manufacturers can't offer lifetime frame warrenty like Specialized


----------



## CRVFR (21 Jan 2014)

According to Cube's website, frames from 2012 get a 3-year warranty for carbon & 6 years for aluminium.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Jan 2014)

http://www.cyclingforums.com/t/495380/crack-in-cube-frame-again

http://vegasrides.wordpress.com/2012/12/10/cube-bikes-failures/


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Jan 2014)

CRVFR said:


> According to Cube's website, frames from 2012 get a 3-year warranty for carbon & 6 years for aluminium.



My error... You are correct.
Still rubbish warrenty though imho


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Jan 2014)

Cmon guys; it is warr*a*nty not warrenty.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Jan 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Cmon guys; it is warr*a*nty not warrenty.



God blessed me with good looks, it would be unfair on everyone if I could spell as well


----------



## Chris1983 (22 Jan 2014)

Apologies for the miss spelling...i'm an Engineer...I fix things, i don't write about them  By the time I realised that I had spelt it wrong it was too late and now I can't edit the thread title, anyway back on topic…
MOD EDIT : I can - and have done ! 



Mr Haematocrit said:


> http://www.cyclingforums.com/t/495380/crack-in-cube-frame-again
> 
> http://vegasrides.wordpress.com/2012/12/10/cube-bikes-failures/



Many thanks for the links....I found the first link searching the web the other day but I hadn't come across the second link...it makes for some worrying reading  added to the fact that my LBS has had two Cube bikes back in the last few days for the same issue as well it really does seem that Cube has had some serious QC issues...hopefully they have rectified this and the 2014 frames will be a lot better but I’m still going to push for a 3 year WARRANTY  starting the date I pick the bike up, otherwise it’s only a 2.5 year warranty on the new frame.


Many thanks


Chris


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jan 2014)

Did you pay with a credit card? Please say yes, if you paid at least £100 then this may be of help to you. 

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/section75-protect-your-purchases


----------



## Chris1983 (22 Jan 2014)

Yes paid by Credit Card...I have got a cash back card so I buy everything on my credit card and then pay the balance in full each month...my CC company must hate me as they have never made a penny out of me yet I get a few hundred pound a year out of them


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jan 2014)

Just thought I would pass on this knowledge, hopefully you won;t need it, but it's useful being able to ask the big boys to help


----------



## User6179 (22 Jan 2014)

Chris1983 said:


> Apologies for the miss spelling...i'm an Engineer...I fix things, i don't write about them  By the time I realised that I had spelt it wrong it was too late and now I can't edit the thread title, anyway back on topic…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cube changed my frame which had a crack round the BB shell , I rode the bike for 3000 miles over a summer with the crack before I pursued a warranty claim , the bike had done 8000 miles in total by then and was 18 months old and Cube replaced the frame no fuss , took about 2 weeks to get an answer and another 2 weeks to get the frame swapped over ,the crack was around the aluminium insert in the bottom bracket .

Have done about 4000 miles on new frame without any problems( 2013 model).

Just like to say I have noticed 2 different frame types on the Cube Agree Gtc in the same year , one has internal cabling on the down tube and one has not , they both have internal cabling on top tube.


----------



## Chris1983 (22 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Just thought I would pass on this knowledge, hopefully you won;t need it, but it's useful being able to ask the big boys to help



Most definitely, its always good to know there are alternative routes, thank you


----------



## Chris1983 (22 Jan 2014)

Eddy said:


> Cube changed my frame which had a crack round the BB shell , I rode the bike for 3000 miles over a summer with the crack before I pursued a warranty claim , the bike had done 8000 miles in total by then and was 18 months old and Cube replaced the frame no fuss , took about 2 weeks to get an answer and another 2 weeks to get the frame swapped over ,the crack was around the aluminium insert in the bottom bracket .
> 
> Have done about 4000 miles on new frame without any problems( 2013 model).
> 
> Just like to say I have noticed 2 different frame types on the Cube Agree Gtc in the same year , one has internal cabling on the down tube and one has not , the both have internal cabling on top tube.



Many thanks for taking the time to report on your experience with a Cube Warranty claim, its good to hear that it was relatively straight forward and that the replacement frame has fixed the issue. 

My frame is the GTC Race with the full internal cable routing.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (22 Jan 2014)

Eddy said:


> Cube changed my frame which had a crack round the BB shell , I rode the bike for 3000 miles over a summer with the crack before I pursued a warranty claim , the bike had done 8000 miles in total by then and was 18 months old and Cube replaced the frame no fuss , took about 2 weeks to get an answer and another 2 weeks to get the frame swapped over ,the crack was around the aluminium insert in the bottom bracket .
> 
> Have done about 4000 miles on new frame without any problems( 2013 model).
> 
> *Just like to say I have noticed 2 different frame types on the Cube Agree Gtc in the same year , one has internal cabling on the down tube and one has not , the both have internal cabling on top tube*.


 
Is it the one with full internal cabling the one with the issues?


----------



## Chris1983 (22 Jan 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Is it the one with full internal cabling the one with the issues?



It is in my case yes


----------



## Banjo (22 Jan 2014)

If it looks like dragging out write a letter to the LBS (and keep a copy) outlining that the bike is not fit for purpose , time is of the essence and you require a new frame or money back within 3 weeks.(you have to give them a reasonable time to sort it out)

The shop will try to make you wait for Cube to sort it out but your contract is with the shop not the manufacturer. If the shop know you are aware of your rights and wont be fobbed off then you will be in a better place.If they still try to drag it out ask trading standards for help.Your copy of the letter will be usefull at this point.


----------



## Chris1983 (22 Jan 2014)

Looks like i'm due a replacement set of tyres as well 

http://www.cube.eu/en/service/faq/s...e-23-622-special-model-wire-bead-non-folding/


----------



## Leodis (22 Jan 2014)

Should have bought a Ribble


----------



## User6179 (22 Jan 2014)

Chris1983 said:


> Looks like i'm due a replacement set of tyres as well
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/en/service/faq/s...e-23-622-special-model-wire-bead-non-folding/



I would stay clear of Ultremos as they burst from the inside , they recalled them a few years ago when they were called Ultremo R1s , the ZXs are just the same tyre with the same problems , I also had two changed on warranty from Schwalbe no fuss but when the two they gave me developed bulges I decided I would swap to a different tyre which is a Conti gp4000s , the Ultremos are not worth the risk as the contis last a lot longer and offer the same performance.


----------



## midliferider (22 Jan 2014)

Cube is a German company and they are usually good at dealing with quality assurance and customers.
I suggest that you write directly to the German company as well.


----------



## Chris1983 (24 Jan 2014)

Just an update, been to see the guys at my LBS this afternoon...still not heard anything. They sent an email to Cube UK on Tuesday morning and this was forwarded to Cube Germany and then nothing.

my LBS had made no attempt to follow it up so and to start off with took the line of "Cube can be very slow, etc, etc" I put a bit of pressure on them at this point and made them aware that my warranty claim isnt really with Cube its with them as they were the ones that sold me the bike. Also just pointed out that if I returned a faulty tv I wouldnt expect to have to wait for samsung in Korea to sort out a replacement in 6 weeks time or a new car I would expect a courtesy car as a minimum.

Needless to say they are now going to start pushing this and are going to get the local Cube rep involved as apparently he is good at pushing things through. They have promised me a update by monday so let see what monday brings 

They did also mention that a demo bike could be made available whilst im waiting which is good of them. Not taken them up on the offer yet...but I might do If It's going to drag on.

Lets see what next week brings


----------



## User6179 (24 Jan 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Is it the one with full internal cabling the one with the issues?



Just noticed your question , not sure which ones have the issue but i now have 2013 frame without internal cabling on down tube and have did 4-5 thousand miles on it without any issues .


----------



## Chris1983 (29 Jan 2014)

Cube have confirmed this week that a replacement frame will be sent out...happy days


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jan 2014)

Sounds like a good result ! 

I wonder if the LBS will try to charge you for building up the new frame into bike form ... 

If so, it would be a great learning experience to do the build yourself - if you feel up to it !


----------



## Chris1983 (31 Jan 2014)

To be fair to the bike shop have been pretty good, no mention of a charge...and wouldn’t accept it if they did. They have got a good reputation locally so I don't expect any issues, although i would be happy enough to build the bike myself if it came to it.


The biggest issue seems to be from Cube...a new frame arrived to day and it’s from the entry level bike, not the Race frame that I purchased....according to Cube's own marketing the Race, SL and SLT have superior frames to the rest of the range...so I have rejected the frame...I paid a £600 premium over the entry level bike for a reason...yes this wasn't just for the frame, a lot of other better spec'ed components full ultegra etc but I’m not willing to accept a frame that is inferior according to Cube themselves…


Plus the entry level frame doesn't have the internal cable routing and yes i'm a tart but I like that sort of thing...that's why i brought it...


I’m now waiting to see what the outcome will be and the LBS are looking to see if they have got any 2013 Race frames in stock to do a direct replacement with. So even the LBS would be out of pocket if this is route that they take.


If a 2013 frame can’t be sourced then I have insisted on a like for like replacement so as a minimum expect a 2014 Race Frame, I don’t feel that I’m being unfair…


----------



## Chris1983 (31 Jan 2014)

So Cube sent the wrong frame which arrived this morning...LBS have managed to source a 2013 Race frame from their own stock...built it up and its all ready for collection...that is service


----------



## Chris1983 (31 Jan 2014)

Collected the bike  looking good, they even changed the tyres without me saying anything 

the only issue is they haven't set the gears correctly, the rear indexing is out a fair bit  such a shame as they really did put in 110% effort to get me my bike back. i will sort it tomorrow my self...gives me something to do after my mornings run 

now just need the  to go 

thanks for tuning into this broadcast

chris


----------



## midliferider (31 Jan 2014)

Thanks Chris for keeping us informed. As a Cube owner, this story is helpful.


----------



## jay clock (31 Jan 2014)

Good to hear things are improving, but not good PR for Cube....


----------



## Chris1983 (31 Jan 2014)

Not sure its necessarily bad PR for Cube. The problem is I guess I was just an outsider in all this...I had no deallings with Cube direct

All I know is it took 8 days from me taking my bike to my LBS to them telling me that Cube would warrant my claim and send out a replacement...although I had to push my LBS for updates....I have no proof of the emails sent from my LBS to Cube...but have no reason to doubt that my LBS sent and received the emails when they said they did.

Cube sent the wrong frame, but again I have no proof if my LBS specified that it was Race frame...they may have just said its and Agree GTC...who knows...I would like to think that no one was trying to pull a fast one and that it was a genuine mistake either with Cube or the LBS.

all I do know for certain is that I reported a fault with my bike and in less than two weeks I've got a brand new replacement frame and my faulty one is still at my LBS...this is much less than the 5 weeks plus that had been hinted at when I first took the bike in.

Im just happy to have my bike back with no faults


----------

